# mec auto-primer feed



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Just bought a mec sizemaster in 12 ga. which includes the auto primer feed. The feed was almost completely installed when purchased. It feeds a primer when the final crimp station in used, but I have to manually flip the lever to position the next primer to be ready to feed. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like the arm might be bent a bit, causing some binding, or the return spring is detached on the arm.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If adjusting the length of the bead chain does not solve the problem;......I have found that the feed arm will sometimes not position due to a little gunk built up in the pivot bushing at the base of the arm. Keep it super clean and run it completely dry. Keep the tray surface clean and dry as well. I clean mine with denatured alcohol. If yours is a new unit, it may just need a lot of cycles to free it up. Lastly, the arm may be dragging on the tray surface, preventing its return to the proper position. Keep fiddling, and you will eventually get it to work. They can be tricky, but once you get it dialed in, it will work flawlessly.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help folks. Turned ut to be a simple chain adjustment, but I had never seen one operate before so just set it up by the book. Works great now.


----------

